# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Photo shoot - O. pumilio, A. bassleri, P. aurotaenia and Atelopus spumarius

## Stemcellular

F1 O. pumilio 'Cristobal' froglet from my WC pair, about 5-6 months







A. bassleri 'Sapasoa' froglets









A. pepperi juvie, 'Abesio'


P. aurotaenia juvie











and adult female








A. spumarius

----------


## larry b

Nice shots of your frogs.

----------


## John Clare

Ray, the juvenile auro has got to be one of the prettiest frogs I've ever seen.

----------


## Stemcellular

thanks John, they are pretty sweet, I esp like the color on the limbs.  Much nicer than the narrow bands imo.

----------

